# chat room?



## lostinjapan14 (Dec 24, 2006)

On the TUG main page under the tabs "newsletter" and "site" there is a link for the TUG chat room.  Unfortunately, it appears to be a broken link.  Does anyone still chat anymore?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2006)

This is something I had planned on bringing back using the built in feature of the new webserver the BBS now runs on.  It has a low priority at the moment given the other items we are working on...but if enough of you want it...ill bump it up a few notches =)


----------



## lostinjapan14 (Dec 25, 2006)

I wasn't really concerned, I just noticed it was a broken link and wondered if I could join in if there was a chat room.  No pressure, though.  

The multiquote is nice 

I hope to volunteer when my schedule is more free, so you might hear more from me in the near future.


----------

